
What happens when you search for flights? - qin
https://duffel.com/blog/what-happens-when-i-search-for-flights
======
sergio102305
Glad to see ATPCO mentioned in this article. I'm a lead software engineer at
ATPCO. Hope the article makes it to the HN home page.

------
abc-xyz
I might be misunderstanding the author but when I go to flight booking
websites (such as google flights) then I have to select start + end
destination + date(s). I usually only get back 10-20 results in total, but
even if they did return more then I fail to see the complexity. Maybe there is
another way to book flights that I’m not familiar with?

Nevertheless, it was an interesting article, would’ve been nice if it also
revealed the pricing of these services.

